# 

## alexlp

- Majestik.NET
[COLOR="Red"]      .  _         ,      200 ! 
         .   ,    ,       100 ! 
             256 ,     
     ,  :     ,     DC++,     !_  
*69-02-82, 69-02-17*

----------


## Meladon

!

----------


## alexlp

> !

  ...        .
, ... 
:D

----------


## Meladon

> ...        .
> , ... 
> :D

  !

----------


## Dima0011

> !

----------


## Meladon

ϳ    !:allcool:

----------


## mr.vetal

> ϳ    !:allcool:

   
 ,   ,   ,        2 ;   , ,     3      . .

----------


## alexlp

> ,   ,   ,        2 ;   , ,     3      . .

  -.        ,   ,     150$,  50$.. ,         50   ...  
  ,  . ,    -      . :superstition:

----------


## Dima0011

? 
       Ethernet-, ADSL  . 
     ,

----------


## mr.vetal

> -.        ,   ,     150$,  50$.. ,         50   ...  
>   ,  . ,    -      . :superstition:

  1. 50     ,   (           ).   ,    .     *Dima001*,       :)
2.        ,       
    ,       
 -64 - 	64 Kb/s	4 USD	0 USD
  1 - 	512 Kb/s	6 USD	0 USD
-128 - 	128 Kb/s	8 USD	0 USD
  2 - 	1024 Kb/s	10 USD	0 USD
-256 - 	256 Kb/s	11 USD	0 USD
-512 - 	512 Kb/s	14 USD	0 USD 
.   .     [COLOR="Red"]   $30. 
3.    http://qwerty.ru/qwerty/internet
 ,    ,        
     30  50$   (  !!!!)     [COLOR="Red"]512 Kb/s   14 USD (77 ) :)

----------


## Dima0011

512  77       ,    . 
   ,         ,      512  77 ,       150.  ,      .

----------


## alexlp

http://butovonet.ru/index.php?ip=Uslugi&doc=17
     	 60-150 ..
     	 0,45 ..
        	 0,60 . 
        50  .

----------


## WISP

> 512  77       ,    . 
>    ,         ,      512  77 ,       150.  ,      .

  15  -,   ))) 
 .
  ,       ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))

----------


## WISP

))

----------


## Dima0011

> 15  -,   ))) 
>  .

  VSAT?

----------


## WISP

)))      .

----------


## Tail

,  ,      .            .    ,    ,     (        :)   *** :) 
   "" -        (- .   ,    ,     ),      ,    2000 .  ,    .

----------


## Lana

? 
      (  )   -?  
  ,     ,   24       ,        :wacko2:  
      () ? 
  2 
      :)

----------


## admin

ϳ  ,   512  ( 128 )  162   .

----------


## faq

,    -    !    ,    "".   Majestik.NET -   ... 
 -   .      ..." ()  32"  32/32  70 .??? 
      :
128/32 -99,00 .
256/64 -119,00 .
512/128 -199,00 .

----------


## Dima0011

> ? 
>       (  )   -?  
>   ,     ,   24       ,        
>       () ? 
>   2

   2 -  
   .

----------


## d0dl

,        ....

----------


## rust

?

----------


## d0dl

???

----------

